# Every Morning is the same ordeal for me!



## eldragon (Jan 15, 2013)

I have had IBS for over 30 years. Planning a toilet stop on my way to work, no matter where I work, is always first and foremost. I have to know where a toilet is and how fast I can get to it.

The last 7 years I have worked 25 miles from my home, and mornings are horrific. Everyday. I know by now what I can and can't eat. I can't eat fiber. I can't eat many fruits. I can't eat cereals. I can eat toast, peanut butter, nuts, banana or yogurt. I only have half a cup of coffee and I'm about to give that up, despite my love of that one cup.

I dealt with this morning nightmare for years, and it was never easy. I sometimes have diarrhea 5 or 6 times before I leave the house, and I'm never ready to leave becaues of it, because I always have to go more. Eventually, though, I do leave, and try to keep myself calm on drive to work. For years I have fought gut-wrenching pains. I have tried to avoid stopping at a restroom, because of the fear that I won't be able to hold it if the toilet is not working, or if it's in use. Once I stand up, diarrhea is imminent.

So my last job, I suffered with this nightmare, and barely made it to the work restroom hundreds of times. I can't listen to music in the car. I can't drink or eat anything in the car. I can't talk on the phone in the car, of else my cramps will be worse.

Once I get to work - I have to grab my things and walk /run as quickly as possible to the restroom. It's embarassing.

So two weeks ago I started a new job and I am driving a new route with even fewer rest-stops on the way there - almost 30 miles. I have to go through school zones - very slow - and tolerate other inconveniences that slow me down. Once I get to work - it's to the toilet for my diarrhea.

My new job has a bathroom with 3 stalls so there's little privacy. It's not fun at all.

I love my new job, but mornings are so trying for me. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## saladdodger (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds horrific.

Do you take any medication?


----------



## eldragon (Jan 15, 2013)

No I don't. I was officially diagnosed a few years ago after a colonoscopy, but the GI doc never offered any meds. I just live with it, but there are so many factors that make it intolerable. No sleep, for instance. And lately, I can't sleep. I literally lay in bed all night long, with my eyes pressed shut, trying to sleep. The thoughts and worries, no matter how real or imagined, just play through my mind like a movie.

Alot of it is stress induced, by my own brain. It's funny how the cramps set in immediately after I pass the last gas station - when there is no stop for 15 miles.

With my new job, I can't take the time to see a doctor now. I am in a training phase that is M-F day shift. Maybe Saturday I can go see my doctor as they operate short Saturday afternoons.

I need something to help me sleep and something for IBS.

BTW, my mom has Crohns and her life is much worse, so i am putting this in perspective.

She has diarrhea all day and night - every day and night of her life, and has for decades. She hasn't had a solid bm in 40 years.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some people the Calcium Carbonate thing helps even with the morning thing so check that thread in the diarrhea section (pinned to the top, it is long, but the first page should have the basic info).

Imodium 2X a day works for some people.

For the sleep + IBS-D you might talk to the doctor about a low dose tricyclic antidepressant at bedtime. Less addictive than some of the sleeping meds and may do some double duty.


----------



## eldragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, I will. Thanks!


----------



## saladdodger (Jan 10, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> For some people the Calcium Carbonate thing helps even with the morning thing so check that thread in the diarrhea section (pinned to the top, it is long, but the first page should have the basic info).
> 
> Imodium 2X a day works for some people.
> 
> For the sleep + IBS-D you might talk to the doctor about a low dose tricyclic antidepressant at bedtime. Less addictive than some of the sleeping meds and may do some double duty.


Yep, you have said all what I was going to say.

Your health is more important than your job, might not seem it but it is, I haven't worked for 4.5yrs due to Haemochromatosis, back injury and now IBS-D. This will work out, money worries yes but it will work out.

A few hours on a Saturday morning could do you a massive favour.

I would start with 2 x Imodium a day and some anti-spasmodic pills.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Eldragon, what you describe is exactly what I was going through when my IBS started! I used to ride the bus to high school everyday at six thirty for more than an hour on the highway, so, no stops available. I totally get your pain. And the cramping, too. Now it still works like that for me but the cramps are incredibly less terrible - the downside to this is that now I have a lower pain tolerance.

The first thing that struck me was your morning coffee. I'm also a coffee lover but I had to give that up 7 years ago! Coffee used to make me run to the toilet faster than anything in the world. Now I can't drink it anymore, and stopping it did me a lot of good. I tend to go for black (very, very black) tea, but there's still theine in it so when I think I can't stomach it I just go for herbal tea. However, a hot beverage tends to make my cramping worse, so most of the time I only have hot drinks in the afternoon or evening.

What I used to do when I was so sick every morning was not eating anything before I had gotten to where I had to be. At the time, it meant getting up at 5am, going to school getting there about five minutes before class (I had to run, buses were late) so most of the time I couldn't eat anything before 10am. It was tough, but I learnt not to need my breakfast so early anymore. I used to carry snacks in my bag just in case. When I didn't eat before leaving, it made things easier.

Did you try leaving about half an hour too early, so you know you've got all the time in the world? It works for me, I leave home a bit too early and I know I can make as many stops as I need, it makes me feel calmer. Also, it's good to actually have some time in case you'd need to make a stop.

I have some prescription anxiolytics from my GP to help me deal with long train rides and flights, and it doesn't work all that well anyway, but maybe you should ask your own GP about that kind of solution for sleeping. Because you obviously need to sleep. Lack of sleep makes IBS a hundred times worse.

Also, although I can't listen to music or talk with anyone or (even worse) listen to people talking when I travel every morning, I have a solution that currently keeps my brain busy and away from worry and cramps. I started to listen to a radio series that's quite funny. Now I know every sentence by heart, but it keeps exterior noise away, it's spoken so it keeps my brain occupied (less focus on the worrying then) and I know exactly what happens so there are no surprises, it's nothing really emotional so I'm not afraid at any point. So now I'm always listening to that when I'm not at home and alone, on the train, in shops, in the street... For me this has proved to be a very useful little trick. I hope you can find something similar that works that well for you!


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi eldragon,

Please read my story. I've live w/ IBS longer than you have, and lived through most of your problems, but I've solved my IBS problem for good now:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159556-after-decades-of-ibs-d-i-am-finally-ibs-d-free/

Like someone else pointed out, skip the coffee. It is acidic, and can still give me the runs on an empty stomach. Coffee has given ppl ulcers from time to time. Green tea is a better bet. If tea or coffee tastes acidic, then it is too acidic. Cheap tea might have an acidic taste (probably mucked up during the fermentation process). Avoid those.

I've looked into traditional chinese medicine (TCM): Weak spleen (it might be a different organ [maybe pancreas] or combination of digestive organs in western medicine) affects digestion and causes insomnia. Your spleen from TCM standpoint is likely very weak. Keep the abs area warm and dry. A TCM specialist might be able to help you w/ a prescription for getting out of the rut for now. it won't be a long term fix though, like most other remedies. If you're interested, you can google "TCM" and "digestion" to find out more on your own.

Long term, I suspect acidity from your diet (or extremely weak digestive organs as in my case) could be the problem. Please read my thread and try my method. Above all, no sodas (too acidic). Making wise choices and sacrificing certain foods for better health is the key. If you finally get a period of relief from IBS and then get IBS all of a sudden, look into anything irregular you've eaten. Find out why the food (or drink) is causing you health problems. Being in tune w/ your body is important to finding your answers.

Don't accept your current state as a life-long condition. I accepted my condition for a long time (and felt sorry for myself), but I always hoped for the best and kept searching for answers until I finally broke free from my "disease". I have tried many things to improve my own condition over the years, but what I've documented in my thread is the best and permanent solution for me; therefore,I won't discuss other not as great remedies.

Good luck.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

a particular TCM formula will help w/ digestion and sleep: Gui Pi Tang

http://thedao.com/gui_pi_tang.htm

It does make the person pretty drowsy during the day though.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, you are a brave person to live through such an enduring life. I applaud your feats greatly! As for the medication side of things, I would not recommend any antidepressants as there are many negative side effects to them. Naturopath medicine has had a great impact on my IBS, and considering it's all natural (non-synthetic), I have no problem as negative side effects are minimal if any. CBT can also help a lot, considering IBS had many psychological routes. Ironically, I want to enter the field of Psychology researching how cognitive psychosomatic processing can help minimize pain and illness; and I get IBS, so now I can be my own experiment lol! It really does do a lot, and I wouldn't start a dependency on antidepressant medication


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree, taking antidepressants for IBS on the long run might not be the best idea. However, that's not what I said, I only talked about anxiolytics, which can be taken from time to time and don't need a regular use to work (I personally take a pill or half a pill when I have to travel, because it triggers a lot of anxiety for me.)

If Eldragon's sleeping problem is caused by over-thinking and worry, then maybe it might be worth to discuss with a doctor the possiblity of taking one or two pills a week before bedtime. Setting the whole sleeping process into motion again might just be the little thing needed for it to go back to normal, and the effects usually wear off by morning.


----------



## eldragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I will read everything in detail this evening after work. I have already started taking immodium twice a day and have reduced the coffee to two sips, instead of half a cup and I guess I will give it up entirely. I never thought I'd say that, but I have to do something.

I am going to see my doctor Saturday morning. After I process what everyone has written, I should have many good suggestions for her! Thanks again!


----------

